# White mountain lion



## medicblue (Apr 17, 2011)

I know this might sound like a weird question, but does anyone know of sightings, especially in Utah County of a white or off white mountain lion? I think I did see one a few days ago about 120 yards from my backyard. At first I thought it was a bobcat until it turned and I saw the tail. I didn't realize the distance until today when I thought to range it and it was 125 yards from where I was standing. I glassed it also with my wind river 10x23. But the coloring was way too white, either dirty white or with light grey. Seemed kinda small too, like maybe a year old?

Anyone familiar with any other sightings?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

White or off white?? I've seen various shades of yellows, tans, blues, grays, and red lions, but never a cougar as pale as you describe.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Did it look like any of these guys:






8)


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol I hope not


----------



## medicblue (Apr 17, 2011)

Kevin D said:


> White or off white?? I've seen various shades of yellows, tans, blues, grays, and red lions, but never a cougar as pale as you describe.


I'd best describe it as an off white, could have been a dirty white or even a very light grey. I got a good look at it against the grass and bushes.

I didn't really get too excited at first, thinking that it was way closer than it turned out to be. I surmised that it was just a really big house cat. But the sighting kept bugging me. I started looking up large house cat breeds, nothing even close. The length and pronounced size of the tail and the deliberate gate that this animal had really stayed on my mind. Then when I thought to range out the distance and found that it was 120+ yards I knew that was no house cat. With the naked eye you saw a CAT!

I went up yesterday and looked for track, I knew since it had been a few windy days that I probably wouldn't have much luck but did find what easily could have been a few old tracks. I've seen cougar tracks old and fresh first hand before, wouldn't say for sure, but......

I decided to call DWS in case their biologist was aware of a large white cat roaming. Maybe I'll hear back.



Wind In His Hair said:


> Did it look like any of these guys:
> 
> 8)


aha!! I knew there was such a thing!!


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

The only cougars I've seen in utah county were wearing blue and whined alot. Not sure if this helps. GO UTES!!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Albino maybe?

Did you get a good look at the face?


I tried to google pictures, but typing in "white cougar" brings up a whole different kind of subject matter!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^^^ +1 HAHAHAHA


----------



## medicblue (Apr 17, 2011)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Albino maybe?
> 
> Did you get a good look at the face?
> 
> I tried to google pictures, but typing in "white cougar" brings up a whole different kind of subject matter!


Actually I did, through my binos, at one point it had turned a walked facing me for a few yards. What I don't remember seeing was the black nose or black tip on the tail. Big head.


----------

